# طريقة فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر Yahoo! Messenger بدون اي برنامج



## Michael (12 يوليو 2007)

العنوان اعقتد واضح .. والطريقه بدون اي برنامج في برنامج على ما اعتقد اسمه Yahoo! Plus يتيح لك فتح اكثر من حساب ما سبق وجربته لكن هالطريقه جربتها وظبطت على مسؤوليتي 

في البدايه توجه الى محرر الرجستري 
روح على RUN واكتب regedit

وتوجه الى المفتاح التالي :
My Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Yaho o\pager\Test

الي ما يعرف يوصل للمفتاح هذه صوره 







على اليمين انشئ قيمه جديده
بيمين الماوس New << واختار DWARD VALUE الآن تم انشاء القيمه اعطيها اسم plural






اضغط بيمين الماوس على القيمه الي تم إنشائها واختار Modify





واعطيها القيمه 1 بدال صفر 








طبعاً إختصار للف والدوران هذا سويت export للمفاح الي تم تعديله وحطيته بالمرفق على هيئة ملف رجستري حمله واضغط دبل كليك وافتح مليون حساب ياهو مسانجر 

منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​


----------

